
Show HN: Corona Virus Trivia Game - itqwertz
http://www.coronavirustriviagame.com
======
itqwertz
Hi all, I wanted to get some feedback on this little trivia game I made to
test knowledge of the Coronavirus.

The game is 10 questions followed by a results screen. I made it in React!

Any feedback that you have is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!

